

Damn bugs - crowdsourced
https://bugtrack.in/

======
crowdsourced
Damn Bugs is a free hosted bug tracker. Its clean interface does not contain
too many features, leaving just enough space for the ones that you need to
manage your testing process efficiently! With team member invitations, task
assignation, a comments system and even bug reporting templates, Damn Bugs is
the most user-friendly bug tracker out there! We help people discover how
simple software testing can be.

------
Bugtracker
We have been using this bug tracking software for a couple weeks now, and it
is really great! Much simpler than any other program I have used before, and
perfect for communicating with the entire team!

